#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  AC DC A'dam Arena 2009

## MusicSupport

Ik zag deze foto

Was geinspireerd: 

Rock and Roll!!!

In ieder geval genoeg 8-lights en herriekasten

Mensen met meer info? PA?

----------


## salsa

Electro Voice X-Array, touren ze wereld wijd mee..

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk één van de weinige grote acts die nog niet met een line array werkt.

----------


## bop

because the band doesn''t like the pencil look. Geen grapje

----------


## showband

waar zijn al die systemen van de mega acts eigenlijk naartoe verdwenen?
'der moet toch een behoorlijke stapel hout ergens liggen zou je zeggen.
En zo vaak kom ik geen oude "X-array kaliber" tegen in het veld.

----------


## AH

Er hingen wel 4 linearray delay,s. Had tijdens het voorprogamma m,n bedenkingen over het geluid, maar toen de hoofact begon viel het me niet tegen. (het blijft een galmbak die Arena)
Want z,on "ouderwets systeem" gaat wel ouderwets Rock and roll Snoeihard, iets wat ik bij een Linearray meestal mis. :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

toch wel een indrukwekkende speakerset daar rechts op de foto  :EEK!:

----------


## frederic

Rock and roll alla AC DC versterken met line array = blasfemie

----------


## peterwagner

> Rock and roll alla AC DC versterken met line array = blasfemie



Wees blij dat ze niet met een conventionele PA draaien, dat is in stadions nog dramatischer dan line array.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wees blij dat ze niet met een conventionele PA draaien, dat is in stadions nog dramatischer dan line array.



Lijkt toch heel sterk op een conventionele PA wat ik op de foto zie.... :Wink:

----------


## MusicSupport

Afgezien van de horizontale spreiding van de Xf (X-Array) topkast die 40 graden is. Is het verticale afstraalgedrag 20 graden. Wat erg smal is waardoor het geluid echt gericht kan worden. Echter het is geen line array als je het mij vraagt.

----------


## Freaky

oke dan een kleine toelichting;
AC/DC draait met het EV X-array Systeem omdat alleen dit systeem de "druk" kan leveren die zij in hun sound zoeken. Een dergelijk hoorngeladen geluidssysteem levert veel meer druk dan welk line array dan ook. AC DC heeft enkele jaren geleden het X-line systeem gebruikt, dit is een van de meest krachtige line array systemen ter wereld: (X-line levert net zoveel druk dan V-DOSC) Alleen toch werd hierin niet de sound gevonden die men bij AC/DC graag wil horen, een gitaar moet op de borst te voelen zijn... en dit lukt wel met het Xarray systeem. Ook was er in de arena een ongeevenaarde luidheid te horen. (oordopjes benodigt dus !) Er is naar mijn weten geen line array systeem dat op 135 meter afstand nog 105 db haalt......

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Er hingen wel 4 linearray delay,s. Had tijdens het voorprogamma m,n bedenkingen over het geluid, maar toen de hoofact begon viel het me niet tegen. (het blijft een galmbak die Arena)
> Want z,on "ouderwets systeem" gaat wel ouderwets Rock and roll Snoeihard, iets wat ik bij een Linearray meestal mis.



Hebben ze voor de delays niet toevallig gebruik gemaakt van de aanwezige Martin(??) arrays die standaard in de Arena hangen dan ??

----------


## AH

Nee hoor dit was speciaal ingehangen als aanvulling op de "gewone PA".
En ik blijf er bij dat dit soort volume,s met "Ballen" niet weggelegd zijn voor line array,s  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nee hoor dit was speciaal ingehangen als aanvulling op de "gewone PA".
> En ik blijf er bij dat dit soort volume,s met "Ballen" niet weggelegd zijn voor line array,s



Kan de muziek van ACDC best waarderen, alleen zou ik, nu ik dit lees, nooit naar een concert gaan. Ben zuinig op mijn oortjes, snap ook niet wat er nog mooi aan is om de hele avond je trommelvliezen in de clip te jagen :EEK!: .
Overigens wel heel indrukwekkend, zeker vergeleken bij een line array.

----------


## salsa

Op zich geen unieke verschijning...
De Rolling Stones hadden destijds midden/eind jaren 90 bijna de zelfde set up.
Alleen waren alle kasten 'goud kleurig' gespoten.

Overigens kan Martin Audio deze 'druk' ook leveren, het is meer een kwestie van Marketing en een kwestie van 'Amerikaanse' smaak.
AC/DC wordt namelijk flink door EVI/BOSCH in de watten gelegd...

Like it, or not..

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Op zich geen unieke verschijning...
> De Rolling Stones hadden destijds midden/eind jaren 90 bijna de zelfde set up.
> Alleen waren alle kasten 'goud kleurig' gespoten.
> 
> Overigens kan Martin Audio deze 'druk' ook leveren, het is meer een kwestie van Marketing en een kwestie van 'Amerikaanse' smaak.
> AC/DC wordt namelijk flink door EVI/BOSCH in de watten gelegd...
> 
> Like it, or not..
> 
> Dave



Was dat niet in een mono setup?
Kan me herinneren dat er een grote stack midden boven het podium hing.
Was destijds nogal revolutionair en gaf toen de meeste dB's per kubieke meter box.

----------


## Freaky

zijn de beweringen van Dave niet juist.
AC/DC word helemaal niet in de watten gelegd door Bosch, 
dit omdat alles vanuit de Clair Brothers Chigago word geregeld, deze eenmalig een groot Xarray systeem hebben gekocht, en EVI hier helemaal geen enkele directe binding mee heeft (jammer genoeg). 
Martin zal dit vast ook wel kunnen, maar niet met line array. Simpelweg omdat niet 1 line array zoveel lucht verplaatst (druk). Het huis line array van de arena was alleen tijdens het voorprogramma te horen en dit klonk helemaal ruk.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> Op zich geen unieke verschijning...
> De Rolling Stones hadden destijds midden/eind jaren 90 bijna de zelfde set up.
> Alleen waren alle kasten 'goud kleurig' gespoten



Dit systeem van ACDC is het systeem waar de stones ook mee tourde, zijn gewoon deze kastjes, heb ik me laten vertellen.... Overigens hingen er iets van 64kasten per kant, en alles aangestuurd door de ouwe vertrouwde P-3000 (geen CP of TG of wat dan ook...)

Zelf ben ik steeds meer overtuigd dat je in de meeste situaties met een "stapel" systeem flexibeler bent dan met een line-array. Ook een line-array heeft wat meer technische kennis nodig, die helaas bij veel bedrijven niet aanwezig is, waardoor het vaak ruk klinkt.... maar dat even ter zijde.

Meer foto's en info:
AC/DC incentive A'dam Arena

----------


## Zheny

On the road with AC/DC

 :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> zijn de beweringen van Dave niet juist.
> AC/DC word helemaal niet in de watten gelegd door Bosch, 
> dit omdat alles vanuit de Clair Brothers Chigago word geregeld, deze eenmalig een groot Xarray systeem hebben gekocht, en EVI hier helemaal geen enkele directe binding mee heeft (jammer genoeg). 
> Martin zal dit vast ook wel kunnen, maar niet met line array. Simpelweg omdat niet 1 line array zoveel lucht verplaatst (druk). Het huis line array van de arena was alleen tijdens het voorprogramma te horen en dit klonk helemaal ruk.



Hallo Freaky!

Welkom op onze forum, wij willen graag weten wie jij bent dus wil jij je profiel invullen?

Clair Global ( Clair Brothers) is al jaren 'vast meubilair' van EV.

Witz (Clair Global) has designed and built some of the largest PA systems in history, which include Monsters of Rock in Moscow (1,000,000 people) and several of the Rolling Stones tours among others, and he’s also been a consultant for Electro-Voice for many years and was part of the design team for X-Array and XLC line array. 

Well... 
Dave

----------


## frederic

Nu wordt het wat interessanter  :Wink:

----------


## Freaky

dit WAS inderdaad zo, bij EVI en Bosch hebben ze alleen de laatste 4 jaar o.a. management technisch enorm veel veranderd, waardoor anno 2009 de ev geen directe invloed meer heeft op clair in die zin dat ze in de watten worden gelegd. Vroeger hadden ze een veel grotere vinger in de pap. Heden is het geheel gesplit en heeft EV R&D helemaal geen enkele band meer met Clair Bros.

----------


## dj_rob

teeering, wat een spullen!
hoeveel stroom zou dat trekken? :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

> teeering, wat een spullen!
> hoeveel stroom zou dat trekken?



ongetwijfeld veel. Maar er zijn mensen die daar over nadenken en alleen dat als job hebben op een dergelijk event. 

Mooi dat die kerel op een Midas Pro 40 de FOH doet. Ouweee bak! Ze zijn echt Rock and Roll.

Van het weekend op een XLC line arraytje gemixed. Was erg netjes qua druk!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooi dat die kerel op een Midas Pro 40 de FOH doet. Ouweee bak! Ze zijn echt Rock and Roll.
> 
> Van het weekend op een XLC line arraytje gemixed. Was erg netjes qua druk!



Haha, ja die tafel is uit 1985! :Big Grin:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Haha, ja die tafel is uit 1985!



Mooi contrast met die Pro6 ernaast :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooi contrast met die Pro6 ernaast



De vraag is alleen: Zegt het iets over de kwaliteit van de Pro6, de Pro 40 of de technicus?

----------


## salsa

Freaky!

De tekst die ik aanhaalde is letterlijk geschreven in januari van dit jaar.

Met het 'in de watten gelegd' doelde ik dus ook op Mr.Witz. hij werkt nog steeds achter de schermen bij EV R&D, en bij ClairGlobal.

Anyway!

Ik vond destijds de set up van de 'Stones' heftiger, dit hing idd als een 'midden' cluster en was goud gespoten!

Cheers!

Dave

----------


## frederic

Nog wat foto's

Technieker is blijkbaar ook veel verouderd, en zijn toogzweer is ook wat bijgekomen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## berth

Volgens mij was dat Midden cluster bij U2 Popmart tour!!

----------


## frederic

> Haha, ja die tafel is uit 1985!



sssst de tafel staat daar waarschijnlijk voor de show.  :Big Grin: 
gebaren dat ie werkt, maar stiekem op de digitale tafel er naast.

----------


## MusicXtra

> sssst de tafel staat daar waarschijnlijk voor de show. 
> gebaren dat ie werkt, maar stiekem op de digitale tafel er naast.



Daar geloof ik niks van.....

----------


## eddy56

Heb van iemand bij midas vernomen, dat de pro 6 op backup stond, en voor het voorprogramma was. verder was het geluid volgens hem goed, wel veel druk, maar niet schel ed. 

Oh ja frederic, het staat zelfs op de site van e-audio.
Greetz Freddy

----------


## sandur

> Heb van iemand bij midas vernomen, dat de pro 6 op backup stond, en voor het voorprogramma was. verder was het geluid volgens hem goed, wel veel druk, maar niet schel ed.



'Goed' blijft subjectief heh .. ik vond het zo debiel hard dat het zelfs met doppen pittig was, verder klinkt die Arena gewoon slecht. 1 groot galm festijn... toch jammer

----------


## MusicXtra

> 'Goed' blijft subjectief heh .. ik vond het zo debiel hard dat het zelfs met doppen pittig was, verder klinkt die Arena gewoon slecht. 1 groot galm festijn... toch jammer



Dat de Arena akoestisch een drama is kan de technicus ook niks aan doen.
Je zou er wel meer last van moeten hebben met het door hun gebruikte systeem ten opzichte van een line-array.

----------


## dexter

Waarom doen ze het dak dan niet open?
Daar is de arena vroeger ook voro ontworpen dan ben je die enorme
galm voor een heel stuk kwijt, en je frontset spul kun je echt nog wel aan de balken die overblijven hangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarom doen ze het dak dan niet open?
> Daar is de arena vroeger ook voro ontworpen dan ben je die enorme
> galm voor een heel stuk kwijt, en je frontset spul kun je echt nog wel aan de balken die overblijven hangen.



Omdat je dan alle geluid die normaal als galm te horen is nu als overlast voor de buurt naar buiten laat gaan. :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> Omdat je dan alle geluid die normaal als galm te horen is nu als overlast voor de buurt naar buiten laat gaan.



Bij deze is het ten strengste verboden als AC DC in uw tuin speeld, in huis te blijven. Dit is blasfemie.

----------


## 4AC

> Heb van iemand bij midas vernomen, dat de pro 6 op backup stond, en voor het voorprogramma was. verder was het geluid volgens hem goed, wel veel druk, maar niet schel ed. 
> 
> Oh ja frederic, het staat zelfs op de site van e-audio.
> Greetz Freddy



In de video in dit topic word het door de technicus zelf gezegd.
Die digitale tafel als backup nemen vind ik wel humor overigens... :Big Grin: 

En, iemand hier fotootje van dat gouden centercluster?
Heerlijk, die pa-nostalgie...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## showband

gouden centercluster?
http://butterfly.dm.uniba.it/~arclab/u2/wait1.gif


stones:

----------


## 4AC

Oh oké, die kende ik al. Maar was er niet van bewust dat dit een tour van de stones was.
De x-array staat wel echt pal in de aandacht met zo'n podium.
Mocht iemand nog een illustratie zoeken voor een woordenboek bij 'centercluster' zit je bij deze wel goed.  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## SPS

> Oh oké, die kende ik al. Maar was er niet van bewust dat dit een tour van de stones was.
> De x-array staat wel echt pal in de aandacht met zo'n podium.
> Mocht iemand nog een illustratie zoeken voor een woordenboek bij 'centercluster' zit je bij deze wel goed. 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dat noem je nu echt "van de nood een deugd maken"
Ofwel, maak de speakers een actief onderdeel van je podium/decor design, en everybody is happy! :Cool: 
Ik vind het in ieder geval mooi. Zeker de twee "toortsen" of "fakkels" bij de stones
Paul

----------


## 4AC

> Dat noem je nu echt "van de nood een deugd maken"
> Ofwel, maak de speakers een actief onderdeel van je podium/decor design, en everybody is happy!
> Ik vind het in ieder geval mooi. Zeker de twee "toortsen" of "fakkels" bij de stones
> Paul



Absoluut met je eens. Dat is wel geinig aan het merk Funktion-One, als het gebruikt word dan is het vaak duidelijk aanwezig. Vaak word de stack compleet verlicht... Ach, voor die prijs mag je ook wel een beetje trots zijn, om nog zoiets te noemen.  :Big Grin: 
Veel trots bij de stones dus... 

just joking

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## arie

liggen als subs trouwens geen ev subs. Zijn volgens mij de nieuwe type eaw sb1000/1002, groeten Arjan

----------


## M'Elodie

> liggen als subs trouwens geen ev subs. Zijn volgens mij de nieuwe type eaw sb1000/1002, groeten Arjan



Klopt: EAW SB1002 (16 stuks) als extra PA (side rear hangs) wordt ook nog gebruikt I5 van Clair Brothers en voor frontfills worden P2 ook van Clair Brothers gebruikt.

Overigens is er over geschreven in het april nummer van het duitse blad Production Partner

----------


## frederic

Nog een foto uit betere tijden  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Nog een foto uit betere tijden



Wall of sound iets té letterlijk genomen?

----------


## RenéE

> Wall of sound iets té letterlijk genomen?



Eh, hoezo? Dit ís toch DE (enige echte) Wall of sound?

----------


## dexter

Zie ik het nu fout of staat de PA achter de mic van de zanger links?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Zie ik het nu fout of staat de PA achter de mic van de zanger links?



Nee, zie je niet fout.

Wat sowieso opvalt is dat de set 100% niet spiegelsymmetrisch opgebouwd is.
Als dit echt de PA was zal de spreiding dramatisch geweest zijn.

Gok zelf toch dat óf een klein deel gebruikt werd, óf dat er nog een echt PA was en alles gewoon decor was.

----------


## showband

dit is de legendarische set van the greatful dead ("dreadfull great"  :Big Grin: ). In de tijd dat stadionconcerten nog nieuw waren. En iedereen nog aan het uitvinden was hoe je zoiets het beste aan moest pakken. Toen hebben zij een stoere beslissing genomen:

*" de band klinkt het beste over een backline"* 
DUS 
_"laten wij een backline maken die hard genoeg is voor een stadion"_

Nu lach je er om. In die tijd was dat heel slim omdat goede portable fullrange systemen nog moesten worden uitgevonden. Terwijl je probleemloos een stapel zanginstallaties of gitaarspeakers kon stacken. (nota bene. In die tijd werden er "inbouw" bioscoopsystemen meegenomen. Met stapels wem zangzuiltjes gewerkt, noem het maar op)

Detail was natuurlijk dat de podium mix nergens over ging in de "zaal".

Pikant is dat Bose nu met haar PAS systeem claimt iets nieuws te hebben uitgevonden.... Erger nog. Dat het goed werkt. HAHAHAHA

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> _"laten wij een backline maken die hard genoeg is voor een stadion"_



Kijk. Dat was zeker ook de tijd dat oordoppen nog niet bestonden?
Arme muzikantjes :Cool: 

Voordeel van versterking over een backline is dat je geen knoppenman en bijbehorende mixer nodig hebt. Soort kroeg-optreden in het groot.

----------


## showband

overigens er bestaat een goede wiki van  :Smile: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_of_Sound_(Grateful_Dead)

en een fijne overzichtspagina

http://www.nii.net/~obie1/deadcd/wall_of_sound.htm

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> overigens er bestaat een goede wiki van 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_of_Sound_(Grateful_Dead)
> 
> en een fijne overzichtspagina
> 
> http://www.nii.net/~obie1/deadcd/wall_of_sound.htm



Bijna goed, de link naar de wiki moet zijn http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_of_Sound_(Grateful_Dead) (met het haakje erbij)

Heb trouwens erg moeten lachen om het deel: "The Wall of Sound fulfilled the band's desire for a distortion-free sound system"

----------


## frederic

Dit waaren nog de tijden dat organisaties en bands mochten experimenteren met materiaal van bedrijven: meestal bijna gratis.

----------


## cobi

> De vraag is alleen: Zegt het iets over de kwaliteit van de Pro6, de Pro 40 of de technicus?



lekker belangrijk, of een zo'n oude tafel goed klinkt. Op een gegeven moment is zo'n tafel niet meer betrouwbaar. Ik heb liever een betrouwbare tafel die dan maar (heel) iets minder klinkt, zeker als niemand uit het publiek het verschil hoort. 

Dat er uberhaupt een backup tafel staat zegt al genoeg.

----------


## cobi

> Dat noem je nu echt "van de nood een deugd maken"
> Ofwel, maak de speakers een actief onderdeel van je podium/decor design, en everybody is happy!
> Ik vind het in ieder geval mooi. Zeker de twee "toortsen" of "fakkels" bij de stones
> Paul



ik heb hier ooit een verslag over gelezen, de tours ervoor deden ze met een ander minder efficient systeem (mt4/mt2?) waarbij er dus zoveel kasten nodig waren. Toen ze met X-array gingen touren hadden ze minder speakers nodig maar daarmee kon het decor niet gemaakt worden, er schijnt dus een aardige hoeveelheid 'lege kasten' tussen te hangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik heb hier ooit een verslag over gelezen, de tours ervoor deden ze met een ander minder efficient systeem (mt4/mt2?) waarbij er dus zoveel kasten nodig waren. Toen ze met X-array gingen touren hadden ze minder speakers nodig maar daarmee kon het decor niet gemaakt worden, er schijnt dus een aardige hoeveelheid 'lege kasten' tussen te hangen.



Dat heb ik inderdaad destijds ook gelezen in een verslag over de techniek.
Wel grappig, eerst zoeken naar het systeem met de hoogste geluidsdruk per m3 ruimte die er voor nodig is en vervolgens lege kasten er tussen hangen als vulling. :Big Grin:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> lekker belangrijk, of een zo'n oude tafel goed klinkt. Op een gegeven moment is zo'n tafel niet meer betrouwbaar. Ik heb liever een betrouwbare tafel die dan maar (heel) iets minder klinkt, zeker als niemand uit het publiek het verschil hoort. 
> 
> Dat er uberhaupt een backup tafel staat zegt al genoeg.



Bedrijven denken hier ook over na :Wink:  De nieuwe tafels van midas klinken ook en ze zijn betrouwbaar.. Maar toch leggen ze er een tafel die al heel wat jaartjes oud is, dat zal ook wel z'n redenen hebben denk je niet?

Backuptafels zijn toch niet ongewoon? Zeker niet op klussen van dit formaat :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## salsa

Ja voor ons op een klein eiland als Aruba is een backup tafel wel belangrijk maar ik neem aan dat je in NL toch wel redelijk snel aan een vervanger kan komen????

Dave

----------


## renevanh

Hangt ervan af waar je zit natuurlijk.
Een collega was laatst met een DM2000 op pad, niet ver van het magazijn.
Een halfuur voor een live TV uitzending ontstond er een lek precies boven de tafel... en die deed het dus niet meer. Zelfs vanuit het magazijn red je het dan niet om een andere tafel te laten komen.

Gelukkig stond er nog ergens een A&H in die studio...

----------


## Gerard009

Én gelukkig kun je in de arena de mensen een uurtje bezig houden om vervolgens met een ander slagschip de zaal in te rijden, nog een kwartiertje soundcheck doen, dus na +- 5 kwartier de draad weer oppakken....

Volgens mij ( ik weet het niet heel zeker...) staat die pro6 al ingeregeld en kan de system engeneer (of diegene die het systeem up and running houdt) de multi's zo om prikken... 

Die Pro40 stamt dan wet uit 1985 maar er wordt ook nog zoiets als revisie en onderhoud gedaan.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Volgens mij ( ik weet het niet heel zeker...) staat die pro6 al ingeregeld en kan de system engeneer (of diegene die het systeem up and running houdt) de multi's zo om prikken...



Zelfs dat hoeft niet, kijk en luister maar eens naar het eerder geplaatst filmpje...

----------


## Gerard009

Men snapt het punt!! Kijkers en luisteraars hoeven niet heel erg lang te wachten op het vervolgen van de show. Doel bereikt. einde discussie. (erg krap door de bocht) haha

----------


## Back on Track

> ik heb hier ooit een verslag over gelezen, de tours ervoor deden ze met een ander minder efficient systeem (mt4/mt2?) waarbij er dus zoveel kasten nodig waren. Toen ze met X-array gingen touren hadden ze minder speakers nodig maar daarmee kon het decor niet gemaakt worden, er schijnt dus een aardige hoeveelheid 'lege kasten' tussen te hangen.




Dit zie ik ook wel vaker... Kom ik in Tilburg de Sting binnen gelopen (kledingwinkel) hangen er 3 hele mooie line arrays van Dynacord (met plaatje voorop en al) maar achterin zitten helemaal geen aansluitingen en kabels... dus speakers waarschijnlijk ook niet XD

----------


## Drumvogel

Die Midas op het front is de oude tafel van de Dire Straits. Custom made toendertijd.

----------


## Waveform

> Dit zie ik ook wel vaker... Kom ik in Tilburg de Sting binnen gelopen (kledingwinkel) hangen er 3 hele mooie line arrays van Dynacord (met plaatje voorop en al) maar achterin zitten helemaal geen aansluitingen en kabels... dus speakers waarschijnlijk ook niet XD



Die hangen er in Antwerpen ook, maar het geluid komt elders vandaan. Nog steeds stevig, maar het geeft echt helemaal geen meerwaarde, het is enkel vervelend op bepaalde plekken door de bass.

----------


## Turboke

Heeft dynacord een line array?

----------


## Back on Track

Ik Heb geen idee... 

Maar ik zal er vandeweek eens een plaatje van schieten  :Big Grin:

----------


## metalteacher

Iron Maiden werkt ook nog steeds zonder line array met een volledige turbosound hoorn systeem van 151.000watt. Vooraan wordt je volledig van je sokken geblazen. En lekker doordrukken op afstand.

Geweldig dat meerdere Heavy Metal bands dit principe volhouden.

Bij festivals valt ook op dat podia zonder line arrays veel harder zijn dan met. ook het subgedeelte bij een line array is zelden okee. Behalve als je dan weer de ouderwetse W-bins eronder ziet.

----------


## qvt

> Bij festivals valt ook op dat podia zonder line arrays veel harder zijn dan met. ook het subgedeelte bij een line array is zelden okee. Behalve als je dan weer de ouderwetse W-bins eronder ziet.



vind je ja :Confused:  ?

----------


## salsa

> Iron Maiden werkt ook nog steeds zonder line array met een volledige turbosound hoorn systeem van 151.000watt. Vooraan wordt je volledig van je sokken geblazen. En lekker doordrukken op afstand.
> 
> *Ja de techs staat 'gelukkig' op afstand, anders worden die zelfs weggeblazen..
> *
>  Geweldig dat meerdere Heavy Metal bands dit principe volhouden.
> 
> *Nee hoor, vele, maar dan ook vele doen dit graag met Line Array's!!*
> 
> Bij festivals valt ook op dat podia zonder line arrays veel harder zijn dan met.
> ...



*Dit vindt ik nu echt een 'statement' heel grappig, verdient een prijs!!

Dave
*

----------


## djspeakertje

> ook het subgedeelte bij een line array is zelden okee. Behalve als je dan weer de ouderwetse W-bins eronder ziet.



 
Wel eens 8 QSC WL218's op PL380's gehoort? Als ze dat even opentrekken schrik je je kapot! 

Als jij dat met W-bins voor elkaar krijgt ga ik meteen een stuk of wat van die dingen kopen (stukken goedkoper namelijk :Wink: ...



Daan

----------


## showband

toch even een lans breken voor *metalteacher*.
Zijn kommentaar is misschien niet zuiver onderbouwd. Maar de opmerking van fans dat een conventioneel gigantisch systeem in voorkomende gevallen een mooiere sound kan hebben dan een line array is geen poep.

line arrays zijn minder kasten, minder overlast op belendende percelen, zuiver geluid zonder te hard te gaan enz.
Typisch eigenschappen waar ac/dc publiek die eens naar een concert gaat (en daar 80 tot 160 euro voor over heeft!) geen boodschap aan heeft.

JA een W-bin klinkt beter op een viersnaar basgitaar en rock&roll kick. Daar zit de punch. Niets klinkt zo lekker voor rock of reggae als een fijne Wbin op laag. Dat heeft niets met nostalgie te maken. Maar meer met getunde (niet allround) systemen. Sublaag is leuk maar mis je weinig aan in een groot concert.

_Als je verhuur niet allround hoeft te zijn. En je doet alleen rock'n'roll / techno festivals in de zomer. Dan raad ik je serieus aan om een set oud hout te scoren, en die op twee aanhangers kant en klaar vast te schroeven. Kun je hem "zelf afhalen" uit magazijn verhuren voor 400 euro en nog een dikke winst maken._

----------


## metalteacher

En een w bin moet je nooit alleen neerzetten, bij de meeste metalfestivals zie je ze per vier over de gehele breedte liggen. als je bij fields of rock keek naar het hoofdpodium waar maiden stond te spelen over de line array van het festival, viel op dat na 50m het geluid volledig weg was. dat was op het monsters of rock festival in '85 wel anders. zelfs buiten tilburg hoorde je de bas boven de tourbus uit.

----------


## Turboke

En dat is dus waar de andere mensen over klagen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> En een w bin moet je nooit alleen neerzetten, bij de meeste metalfestivals zie je ze per vier over de gehele breedte liggen. als je bij fields of rock keek naar het hoofdpodium waar maiden stond te spelen over de line array van het festival, viel op dat na 50m het geluid volledig weg was. dat was op het monsters of rock festival in '85 wel anders. zelfs buiten tilburg hoorde je de bas boven de tourbus uit.



Als dat nu nog zo zou zijn zouden er al lang geen concerten meer gegeven mogen worden.
Je kunt lang of kort lullen maar conventioneel legt het op alle fronten af tegen een goed line-array systeem.
Dan heb ik het niet over de kleinere line-array's, die hebben als zwak punt de weergaven onder de 200 Hz omdat de array lengte daar simpel weg te kort voor is om werkelijk als line-array te werken.

----------


## Big Bang

> Je kunt lang of kort lullen maar conventioneel legt het op alle fronten af tegen een goed line-array systeem.



Niet mee eens, voor alles z'n toepassing. In veel gevallen is een line array een hele mooie oplossing dat dan weer wel. Maar line array in een tent is vragen om problemen....





> Dan heb ik het niet over de kleinere line-array's, die hebben als zwak punt de weergaven onder de 200 Hz omdat de array lengte daar simpel weg te kort voor is om werkelijk als line-array te werken.



Zeker waar, zei het niet dat in verscheidene situaties een kleine array wel de betere oplossing is (maar dan spreek je al over een compromis)...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Iron Maiden werkt ook nog steeds zonder line array met een volledige turbosound hoorn systeem van 151.000watt. Vooraan wordt je volledig van je sokken geblazen. En lekker doordrukken op afstand.



Als ik naar de foto's van hun concert kijk een paar jaar terug op de TT in Assen dan zie ik toch gewoon een line-array hangen..?

Maar verder ben ik het volledig met je eens hoor, line-array's kunnen handig zijn, maar nog te vaak worden ze verkeerd toegepast. Persoonlijk vind ik een conventioneel systeem beter klinken.


Ook hier nog een keer: laten we allemaal eens stoppen met het toepassen van line-array's op locaties waar ze niet thuishoren, dus kroegen, theaterzaaltjes voor 100 man enz. enz. enz.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niet mee eens, voor alles z'n toepassing. In veel gevallen is een line array een hele mooie oplossing dat dan weer wel. Maar line array in een tent is vragen om problemen....
> 
> Zeker waar, zei het niet dat in verscheidene situaties een kleine array wel de betere oplossing is (maar dan spreek je al over een compromis)...



Ik heb het hier ook over arena concerten en niet over tentfeesten, daar is de grote line-array heer en meester in alle opzichten.

----------


## Turboke

Dus in een tent van 30x60 mag het ook niet :Cool:

----------


## salsa

Ik snap werkelijk niet dat men nog steeds W-bins wilt toepassen, er zijn 'gelukkig' zoveel goede bass kasten die ook flink drukken maar die een stuk kleiner zijn of veel meer output hebben dan W-bins.
Gemiddeld is een W-bin maar rond de 134dB, kijk er zijn merken die (Ja ook met hun Line Array's) sub/bass kasten gebruiken die veel harder gaan.......

Conventioneel of Line Array, hangt puur van de toepassings mogelijkheden af.
De een is niet beter dan de andere kwa kwaliteit, afstralings gedrag en hoogte bepaald een groot stuk wanneer men dit of dat moet gaan inzetten.

Dave

----------


## showband

als de specificaties alles zouden zeggen dan zou er geen muzikant nog op een akoestisch instrument spelen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

de hoeveelheid dB's uit een subkast is allesbehalve het belangrijkste punt.
Ergens anders op deze site is een mooie thread waar een theatertour beschreven wordt van een reggaeact die met allemaal oud hout op pad gaat. Dat is waarschijnlijk niet omdat de geluidsdruk van de vaste theatersystemen niet hoog genoeg is.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dus in een tent van 30x60 mag het ook niet



Voor een line-array heb je hoogte nodig en die ontbreekt in veel tenten.

----------


## Turboke

In een tent van 30 op 60 is wel een vrije hoogte van 7 meter hoor

----------


## MusicXtra

> In een tent van 30 op 60 is wel een vrije hoogte van 7 meter hoor



Als je die hoogte ook hebt op de plekken waar je je line-array wilt hangen dan gaat dat prima.

----------


## Back on Track

> Dus in een tent van 30x60 mag het ook niet



Stond zaterdag (te feesten) op udenhout onder zeil...

toch een flinke tent met 4000 boeren... maar geen linearray's...

----------


## Turboke

> Stond zaterdag (te feesten) op udenhout onder zeil...
> 
> toch een flinke tent met 4000 boeren... maar geen linearray's...



Is ook niemand die zegt dat dat een line array MOET zijn, enkel dat in kleinere ruimte een line array voor gemaakt is en een gewoon systeem daar we"l tot zijn recht komt.
En niet ieder bedrijf heeft beide systemen in gebruik daarmee dat ze ook wel ooit op alle locatie worden gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Waar het gaat om grote evenementen in stadions e.d. is een line-array onverslaanbaar, de worp is zo groot dat je geen of weinig delay-stacks nodig hebt, een goede spreiding en geen last van kamfilter effecten.
Met conventioneel heb je veel kasten nodig waardoor je meer trucks, personeel, takels en versterkers nodig hebt. Daarbij heb je door de manier van stacken altijd kamfilter effecten en is de worp minder waardoor je meer delay-stacks nodig zult hebben.
Dat wil niet zeggen dat een line-array voor alles de beste oplossing is, in een grote tent werkt een horn-loaded systeem meestal beter, door de kleinere horizontale spreiding heb je minder last van reflecties tegen de zijwanden en je hebt minder hoogte nodig.

----------


## salsa

> Waar het gaat om grote evenementen in stadions e.d. is een line-array onverslaanbaar, de worp is zo groot dat je geen of weinig delay-stacks nodig hebt, een goede spreiding en geen last van kamfilter effecten.
> Met conventioneel heb je veel kasten nodig waardoor je meer trucks, personeel, takels en versterkers nodig hebt. Daarbij heb je door de manier van stacken altijd kamfilter effecten en is de worp minder waardoor je meer delay-stacks nodig zult hebben.
> Dat wil niet zeggen dat een line-array voor alles de beste oplossing is, in een grote tent werkt een horn-loaded systeem meestal beter, door de kleinere horizontale spreiding heb je minder last van reflecties tegen de zijwanden en je hebt minder hoogte nodig.



Nou..duidelijker uitleggen bestaat  :Big Grin:  haast niet!

Als er nu nog mensen zijn die het tegendeel willen zeggen,  :Stick Out Tongue: kom maar op!!

Dave

----------


## DJ Antoon

> udenhout onder zeil... 
> toch een flinke tent met 4000 boeren... maar geen linearray's...



Ik woon daar denk ik zo'n 10 km vandaan, was zondagmiddag thuis en kon BINNEN in huis op de snare horen slaan... Denk wel / ga er vanuit dat de PA onze kant (helvoirt) op gericht stond.

Ben benieuwd of ze nog klachten hebben gehad, ik woon namelijk aan de "verkeerde" dus meest verre kant van udenhout.

----------


## Back on Track

Dan woon je bij mij in de buurt  :Wink: 

ik vond het ook mooi gedaan (kwam er helaas om te zuipen en niet om te werken...)

Ik vond dat ze de mixer wel heel mooi afgedekt hadden XD

----------


## benjamin2303

> Kan de muziek van ACDC best waarderen, alleen zou ik, nu ik dit lees, nooit naar een concert gaan. Ben zuinig op mijn oortjes, snap ook niet wat er nog mooi aan is om de hele avond je trommelvliezen in de clip te jagen.
> Overigens wel heel indrukwekkend, zeker vergeleken bij een line array.



Heb ze gezien in het sportpaleis in België, viel best mee hoor.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik woon daar denk ik zo'n 10 km vandaan, was zondagmiddag thuis en kon BINNEN in huis op de snare horen slaan... Denk wel / ga er vanuit dat de PA onze kant (helvoirt) op gericht stond.
> 
> Ben benieuwd of ze nog klachten hebben gehad, ik woon namelijk aan de "verkeerde" dus meest verre kant van udenhout.



Afgelopen hemelvaart is het weer helvoirts weekend geweest, ik woon daar 500 meter hemelsbreed vandaan, en thuis binnen NIETS van kunnen horen, (PA stond mijn kant op).
Erger nog ik ben er 's avonds ook zelf geweest, en na 20 meter was het *in* de tent niet eens te volgen... Met als gevolg dat er HELEMAAL niemand meer oplette achter in de tent van wat er op het podium gebeurde en daardoor het geroesemoes alleen maar verder toenam. 
Voor in de tent klonk het op donderdagavond niet echt verkeerd, maar ja er staan ook mensen achter! de mengtafel plek...
Het paarse geluidsbedrijf had het (weer) lekker voor elkaar.  :EEK!: 
Jammer dat het al die voorbije jaren zoveel verschilt, het is ook wel eens erg goed geweest met dezelfde firma.

----------


## Back on Track

> Het paarse geluidsbedrijf had het (weer) lekker voor elkaar. 
> Jammer dat het al die voorbije jaren zoveel verschilt, het is ook wel eens erg goed geweest met dezelfde firma.



Ze stonden toch ook op UOZ?

HW heb ik niet veel van mee gekregen... nu wachten op Kraanpop  :Wink: 

Intents was dan wel beter (H)

----------

